# What is a "Championship class"



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

I usually show in an open show circuit that has the "normal" halter, english, western, and games classes, but I just found a nearby benefit show that has the "normal" classes plus championship classes. those classes also cost more to enter. 

Here is a sample of the class sheet:

21. Walk-Trot 10-13 English
22. Walk-Trot 14-18 English
23. Walk-Trot Adult English
24. Pony Pleasure 18 & under
25. AQHA Novice Amateur/Rookie Hunter under Saddle
26. AQHA Novice Youth/Rookie Hunter under Saddle
27. AQHA Green Hunter Under Saddle
28. AQHA Amateur Hunter under Saddle
29. AQHA Youth Hunter under Saddle
30. AQHA All Age Open Hunter under Saddle
31. Hunter Under Saddle 13 & Under
32. Hunter Under Saddle 14 - 18
33. Hunter Under Saddle 19 & over
34. Pony Walk-Trot 18 & under
35. Color Walk-Trot/Jog Open 
*36. Walk-Trot English 10-18 Championship
37. Walk-Trot English 19 & over Championship
38. Hunter Under Saddle Championship*

If you enter class 23(walk trot adult) can you automatically enter class 37(walk trot 19 and over Championship)? 

Is the championship class only open to certain placings(like 1st-3rd place)?

Why are they more expensive? Are there usually prizes?

Sorry if this has been asked before, or if it's a completely stupid question, I just don't want to be the irritating, clueless one on show day!

**BTW if anyone lives near Clemson SC, this is the Summer Sizzler combo open and AQHA show on July 28th at T. Ed Garrison arena. A portion of the proceeds go to the Tri-County Tech Evening Student Veterinary Technology Scholarship Fund.**


----------



## eqkidd (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know how it would work for a QH show, but I'm assuming its the same as Arabs.

So you enter the normal class, then if you place 1st or 2nd you can go in the championship class. Championship classes or normally 10-15 dollars more just because they usually give out price money or larger prizes. (ex. big ribbons, garlands, trophies, etc.)


----------



## sckamper (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation! Haha, I was trying to figure out if I should preregister for those classes, and I'm glad I didn't because I would have looked a little over confident...


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I will just add that not always is it only open to the 1st and 2nd placing. In some shows you just have to be entered in the comparable class before it. For example, to show in Huntseat Equitation 10 and under Championship, you have to have shown in the Huntseat Equitation 10 and under class before it. However, in a Championship class they only place Champion and Reserve Champion (1st and 2nd). 

Good luck!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

with our local shows, to be eligble for a championship class you must win one of the 'normal' classes( eg. the ones below). all the winners of a group of classes will go in a specific championship class eg 

31. Hunter Under Saddle 13 & Under
32. Hunter Under Saddle 14 - 18
33. Hunter Under Saddle 19 & over

^ this group of classes will go into the hunter under saddle championship.

if the rider who won your class wins champion and you came second, you will go in to compete against the other riders for reserve. however you only get this oportunity if you come second. so if you come second in a class, stick around for the championship because you may get to go in. 

it all depends on where you are though. different shows have different rules  

hope i have explained this ok


----------



## uflrh9y (Jun 29, 2012)

I forgot to add that some shows do Championships in age groups of the same style. For instance my daughter rides Hunter Pleasure Walk/Trot 10 & Under and in the Championship class it included all 10 & Under English classes (Hunter Pleasure, Country Pleasure, and English Pleasure).


----------

